

Bloomberg: The Hidden Technology Giant - etanz
http://blog.etanzapinsky.com/2013/08/12/bloomberg-the-hidden-technology-giant/

======
mathattack
Glad that the OP's internship went well. Sounds like a very positive
experience. I'd just add that Bloomberg is not so hidden for anyone in NYC or
financial services.

